# That Time of Year



## Kitten Courna (May 10, 2004)

AN: A piece I wrote for a friend of mine, but never gave her, for fear that my odd perspective on the subject would only worsen her state of mind.  She recieved news that a dear friend of hers had died in an accident, an early death.  I still might give it to her some time when that familiar date rolls by.

That Time of Year

It’s something about this time of year that brings us reminders of the ones we love.  Suddenly we recall friends, relatives, and lovers as brilliantly as if they were here with us, though know with great certainty they are not.  We are reminded by cars, airplanes, boats, all by seeming accident.  One day we recall what they all mean to us, what we mean to each other, and what it’s like to be away from them.  Though we receive the news from phones, it is as genuine as hearing from the person themselves, though we must turn to someone else for hugs.  The same feeling that is both the cold emptiness of a stone, and the warmth of another body standing in the place of one whose shape we know better, is the reminder we receive of friends left behind, and friends who have left us behind.  And though it is a distance which only the length of wires can reach, it is something much thicker than wires that brings us suddenly there to them.  The distance of being apart from friends and family is nothing in the face of the distance that brings us together, with those we can never see again.  It is this time of year that brings us cold to remind us that we must remain warm inside, if just to keep our memories warm.  

-Kitten


----------



## Kimberly Bird (May 10, 2004)

Hi Kitten, that was beautiful and thank you for sharing.  It is true how easy it is to forget or take time with the people around you until something tragic makes you remember, forcing your heart to respond in kindness and your arms to reach for those you take for granted.

Kind regards.

Kimberly


----------

